# Fermentation Fridge



## sgw86 (11/12/11)

Hi,

I have recently just got back into brewing and have considered getting an old fridge to turn into my fermentation fridge so that I can maintain the temperature. I currently am using a cupboard in the laundry, which keeps temps within about 2-3 degress of what I want.

As I do not have an old fridge to dedicate I am currently on the hunt. I am thinking of getting a Bar Fridge as I do not want a full size fridge. I think I will get another bar fridge down the track to use as my keg fridge.

If I was going to get a bar fridge what capacity should I be looking at getting to store my 30L Fermenter? Is a 120L normally big enough??

I have also come across a few wine coolers. Are these a good idea for fermentation fridges? I guess with the wine coolers it already has the temp control built in (so I then don't have to install a FridgeMate).

Though not sure if you can remove the wine racks?

Thanks for your help.


Cheers,

Sam.


----------



## pk.sax (11/12/11)

Depends what part of the country you live in. Up north, it'd be a bad idea to get a thermoelectric wine fridge probably. outside temps indoors can regularly go above the max recommended for those machines.

If you are in Melbourne, they'd do the job almost all year round. I'm quite sure shelves can be taken out. They went in somehow...

I just found myself a 190L frigidaire bar fridge with a freezer in it that can take my coopers 30L drum no probs. has a bit of space leftover on top of the fermenter too. Prolly 150-170L would've done the job. This is w/out mods. Freezer stays put and fermenter stands above the freezer hump. I suppose you can use a smaller bar fridge if you are using cubes to ferment or the taller thin fermenters. I looked for quite a while to find the right size for my apartment.


----------



## sgw86 (11/12/11)

practicalfool said:


> Depends what part of the country you live in. Up north, it'd be a bad idea to get a thermoelectric wine fridge probably. outside temps indoors can regularly go above the max recommended for those machines.
> 
> If you are in Melbourne, they'd do the job almost all year round. I'm quite sure shelves can be taken out. They went in somehow...
> 
> I just found myself a 190L frigidaire bar fridge with a freezer in it that can take my coopers 30L drum no probs. has a bit of space leftover on top of the fermenter too. Prolly 150-170L would've done the job. This is w/out mods. Freezer stays put and fermenter stands above the freezer hump. I suppose you can use a smaller bar fridge if you are using cubes to ferment or the taller thin fermenters. I looked for quite a while to find the right size for my apartment.



Thanks for the reply.

I live in Melbourne. I have been searching through Ebay though some photos are quite hard to tell how much room may be left after the hump down the bottom. My Fermenter is the thinner taller 30L fermenter (not a coopers) that I bought from my LHBS.

I want to get one that requires minimal to no modification, the only thing I would expect to have to do is fit the FridgeMate for controlling temps.

I guess also if anybody on here is getting rid of/knows someone that has a bar fridge they no longer need, send me a PM.

Cheers,

Sam.


----------



## pk.sax (11/12/11)

I'm guessing you might get away with putting the drum in front of the hump for those ones. I can't quite remember exactly but I racked a beer into a couple of demis once since they fit comfortable in front of the hump of a regular bar fridge. Height is an issue in those though :S

See if you can track down a frigidaire 190. Sweet size. I suppose if I used cubes I could stack 2 on top of each othe and a willow jerry on the side and still have space left over. Alas I don't drink that much


----------



## Innes (11/12/11)

Sambo7 said:


> I have also come across a few wine coolers. Are these a good idea for fermentation fridges?


 My fermentation fridge is a 40 bottle wine cooler I purchased from Aldi for $90. It has a digital temperature controller built in with a temperature range of 7 to 18 degrees. The temperature only fluctuates +/- 1 degree from the set point. Unlike a lot of the wine coolers available, this one is a proper refrigerator with compressor.

The glass door and internal LED light is a bonus because I can see what is going on inside the fridge without having to open the door.


----------



## sgw86 (11/12/11)

Wachenfeld said:


> My fermentation fridge is a 40 bottle wine cooler I purchased from Aldi for $90. It has a digital temperature controller built in with a temperature range of 7 to 18 degrees. The temperature only fluctuates +/- 1 degree from the set point. Unlike a lot of the wine coolers available, this one is a proper refrigerator with compressor.
> 
> The glass door and internal LED light is a bonus because I can see what is going on inside the fridge without having to open the door.




Thanks for the post mate. Do you know whether they are still selling these. What Brand/Model is this wine cooler?


----------



## Innes (11/12/11)

Sambo7 said:


> Thanks for the post mate. Do you know whether they are still selling these. What Brand/Model is this wine cooler?


The brand is Stirling, which is Aldi's own brand. I asked the manager at my local Aldi and he said that they usually sell products like this during the summer periods. As with most Aldi products, they are stocked on a rotational basis.


----------



## Spiesy (12/2/12)

as anyone had any luck with tracking down that Aldi wine cooler? I'm a bit over dealing with my fermentation fridge.


----------



## robbo5253 (12/2/12)

I would be interested in one as well. Just plugged my fermenter fridge in and it appears the fridge no longer works. 
I think I will convert my keg fridge to fermenter fridge and then convert a chest freezer for my kegs. 
Cheers
Robbo


----------

